# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Trt and hgh....all i can say is wow

## G-Money

I have been on Hgh(nutropin) for about a week prescribed by my doctor. I got using this hgh cause my doctor figured that my androgen receptors were down because when i was using test cyp 1cc for a month i didn't feel a bulge from it. so he decided to check my endogenous gh to see the levels, come to find out that i was on the low normal range. He then decided to start me off with 1iu for a week, 2iu for the following week, then 3iu continuous. i have only been on this regime for about a week and i already feel like a million bucks, i could take naps now, libido is increasing, skin getting tighter, muscle mass increasing, well-being is through the roof. I'm writing all of my experience on this cause i notice that there are some percentage of people that are on trt and still don't feel it, maybe this will be an insight on what might be wrong cause i know how frustrated i was when my trt wasn't working. So if your trt is not working as much as you expect it in the sense that you still not having morning wood and less of a well being, and checking all other hormone, knowing that they are on a good range, you might have to ask your doctor to also check your growth hormone . If he checks it and finds out that you are in a low normal range, you might be a good candidate for HGH and that could mean that you androgen receptors were down regulated and with Hgh you will be able to up regulate it :7up: .

----------


## OCTOBER-2009

How is you DR. having you run the HGH? 1.5 IU's 2 times a day, 5 days a week?

----------


## G-Money

I have been on Hgh(nutropin) for about a week prescribed by my doctor. I got using this hgh cause my doctor figured that my androgen receptors were down because when i was using test cyp 1cc for a month i didn't feel a bulge from it. so he decided to check my endogenous gh to see the levels, come to find out that i was on the low normal range. *He then decided to start me off with 1iu for a week, 2iu for the following week, then 3iu continuous.* i have only been on this regime for about a week and i already feel like a million bucks, i could take naps now, libido is increasing, skin getting tighter, muscle mass increasing, well-being is through the roof. I'm writing all of my experience on this cause i notice that there are some percentage of people that are on trt and still don't feel it, maybe this will be an insight on what might be wrong cause i know how frustrated i was when my trt wasn't working. So if your trt is not working as much as you expect it in the sense that you still not having morning wood and less of a well being, and checking all other hormone, knowing that they are on a good range, you might have to ask your doctor to also check your growth hormone . If he checks it and finds out that you are in a low normal range, you might be a good candidate for HGH and that could mean that you androgen receptors were down regulated and with Hgh you will be able to up regulate it :7up: .


> How is you DR. having you run the HGH? 1.5 IU's 2 times a day, 5 days a week?


He didn't start me off with 1.5 iu and it's not for 5 days.My dose will be 3iu continuous following the 3 week.

----------


## lovbyts

Nice. I had a doc that wanted to do the same thing BUT insurance wont cover it and I cant afford 9 bones a month.... To rich for my blood. 

I finally had to give it up after about 9 month. Even the 3 bones a month was adding up to fast.

----------


## marineone888

> Nice. I had a doc that wanted to do the same thing BUT insurance wont cover it and I cant afford 9 bones a month.... To rich for my blood. 
> 
> I finally had to give it up after about 9 month. Even the 3 bones a month was adding up to fast.


Damn insurance companies. If we had low estrogen I am sure it would be paid for.

----------


## Epic Ed

Yeah, I believe you. I'm getting excellent result from just TRT, alone, but the hGH would be a nice addition. Like others have mentioned, it's the cost that keeps me out of that game. Are there benefits to doing hGH + TRT for a couple of months and then just going to TRT alone? Or would I be more pissed off that I couldn't keep doing hGH after I was done?

----------


## OCTOBER-2009

> How is you DR. having you run the HGH? 1.5 IU's 2 times a day, 5 days a week?


LOL! OK, Did you read my question? I know your not running it for only 5 days. Do you run HGH every day (7 days a week) or for only for 5 or 6 days a week? 

Also, I know you don't take 1.5 IU's a day. My question was "do you split the dose (I.E. 1.5 IU's twice a day), or does the DR. have you take 3 IU's once a day. 

See, HGH has a short life once injected and some DR.'s prefer you to take it 2 times a days while splitting the dose.

----------


## G-Money

> LOL! OK, Did you read my question? I know your not running it for only 5 days. Do you run HGH every day (7 days a week) or for only for 5 or 6 days a week? 
> 
> Also, I know you don't take 1.5 IU's a day. My question was "do you split the dose (I.E. 1.5 IU's twice a day), or does the DR. have you take 3 IU's once a day. 
> 
> See, HGH has a short life once injected and some DR.'s prefer you to take it 2 times a days while splitting the dose.


Oh OK i misunderstood your question, but yeah my doctor have me doing hgh everyday.The result is awesome and with my insurance it's free every month  :Aalostit: cause i met my deductible, if i never had the insurance i wouldn't be able to afford it cause it cost an arm and leg(5 gs a month).

----------


## lovbyts

What kind of doctor is it? Endo? How did he get the HGH approved?

----------


## Black

> What kind of doctor is it? Endo? How did he get the HGH approved?


I'm curious too, because you don't hear of too many doctors prescribing HGH, plus insurance covering it. Congrats brotha, you hit the Anti-aging lottery.

----------


## G-Money

[QUOTE=;5135820]What kind of doctor is it? Endo? How did he get the HGH approved?[/QUOT

He's a urologist, i was amazed how he approved me using both trt and hgh and i can't complain

----------


## sully169

fyi i hit the lottery too then ... TRT and HGH has got me feeling great ... been on hgh for 3 months and andro gel for about 2 weeks .. gonna switch to test cyp in about 2 weeks ... doc on vacay and cant get the pre aq i need for the insurance company ut i feel like a million bucks ...

----------


## bowers32

Thanks G-Money... I need to get checked then.. because I have found that TRT really isn't doing a whole lot for me.... better erections which are great of course but nothing on energy or anything like that.

My test levels are near 1000 and still not really getting much from it.

On HGH,,, yea I am looking at it as well and I do hear that HGH with test is very good.

----------


## talstar

I was thinking about getting tested for hgh in nov when I get my bw done. A friend who goes to the same doc as me is getting it for 130.00 a month which would be my price to. He has been on it for a month an just had hernia surgery. His quick recovery has astounded his doc. Would hgh do that?

----------

